# Sensitive stomachs?



## Troubadour (Oct 27, 2014)

So I've been plagued with a sensitive stomach all my life. I have a gluten intolerance, and it still seems like anything will sour my stomach at times, which is a real pain especially when my stomach complains right before training. Jumping and kicking while being nauseous isn't all that great.  

Anyone else here dealing with this fun? And if so, any special diet advice to help before training?


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds like there is more going on than just a gluten intolerance then.


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2014)

What is your carb intake like?  I perform way better without starchy carbs or sugary carbs.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 28, 2014)

Stomach issues need to be addressed daily by monitoring what you eat. Low carb, high "good" fat diets work wonders. 

You said, "I've been plagued with a sensitive stomach all my life". 

Short term solutions won't take care of long term problems. 
I'm not sure what your normal diet is, but I would start there.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 28, 2014)

I suffer from this as well.  I had to revamp my entire diet.  No gluten, limited carbs, avoid starchy foods. etc.  It's darn near impossible to eat out these days for me.  I have to take nexium occasionally especially if I fall off the wagon and eat something I shouldn't.  One thing I've done that I didn't need too is I've really cut back on the lactose as well.  Gluten and Lactose just seem to gum up the works for this guy.

I figure these day's its just my body talking to me, teaching me to live right.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2014)

Gluten and lactose mess me up as well.  

One unexpected benefit, once I cut way back on my dairy, I stopped craving sweets.


----------



## Troubadour (Oct 28, 2014)

I cut out Lactose a while back with no effect, but maybe the gluten and lactose combined was a problem. Worth a shot. 
I've been trying to cut out all added sugar lately, too. We try to eat as organic as our budget allows, too.

It just sucks that I eat a lot healthier than nearly everyone I know, and I still feel sick. Not fair, man!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 28, 2014)

Of course all this amounts to pretty much nothing.  At the end of the day you probably need to visit your doctor.


----------



## Troubadour (Oct 29, 2014)

Instructor said:


> Of course all this amounts to pretty much nothing.  At the end of the day you probably need to visit your doctor.



Done that, actually went to the emergency room last year for severe stomach pains. They found absolutely nothing, and said I might be gluten intolerant and to take gas-x. Bunch of good that did.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 29, 2014)

Emergency rooms aren't ideal for this kind of work you need to see a specialist.  An allergist perhaps?


----------



## Carol (Oct 29, 2014)

Troubadour said:


> I cut out Lactose a while back with no effect, but maybe the gluten and lactose combined was a problem. Worth a shot.
> I've been trying to cut out all added sugar lately, too. We try to eat as organic as our budget allows, too.
> 
> It just sucks that I eat a lot healthier than nearly everyone I know, and I still feel sick. Not fair, man!



Not fair at all!  That's hella frustrating.   Explore getting a workup with your GP/PCP if you can, although I'll admit that a lot of my own health advances came from my own experimentation....including falling off the wagon.   

Chronic inflammation is at the root of many health issues, from minor annoyances like stiffness or a sour stomach, to major life-impacting matters such as diabetes.   Something you may want to look at is reducing inflammatory foods as much as you can -- which includes not only grains but most processed foods in general, and increasing anti-inflammatory foods such as fresh greens and fish.

If it helps at all, I posted my own eating plan here awhile ago.  Naturally it doesn't matter to me if you follow it or not, but you're certainly welcome to the info.  Here's the link:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/46...rength-training-waist-size-2.html#post1650115


----------



## PlatinumPi4u (Jul 20, 2015)

Troubadour said:


> So I've been plagued with a sensitive stomach all my life. I have a gluten intolerance, and it still seems like anything will sour my stomach at times, which is a real pain especially when my stomach complains right before training. Jumping and kicking while being nauseous isn't all that great.
> 
> Anyone else here dealing with this fun? And if so, any special diet advice to help before training?



Hey guys, I too have gone through all this, but I came across a Dr. who made perfect sense. 

Dr. Wallach says the root cause of all chronic diseases is caused by nutritional deficiency, and the body can naturally heal it's self, given the proper nutrition.

It only makes sense.

I had the whole wheat flour IBS thing too, at one point thinking diverticulitis. Not anymore!!! Tangy Tangerine Blood Test OrderBeyondTangy.com

The blood test results are so crazy that thats why I promote and try to tell everybody I can about the "Mighty 90" essential nutrients you need daily. Not all 'vitamins' are the same (there are 6+ types of calcium for example, and the most common kind you only absorb 8% of) plus the vitamins need their counterpart co-factors for them to work correctly.

Feel free to send me a PM at any time, I've been on the products for over 3yrs, and I can share with you much insight into nutritional health.


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 10, 2015)

If it's legal where you are I highly recommend cannabis oils and tinctures. If not, well that just ain't right.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 20, 2016)

Troubadour said:


> So I've been plagued with a sensitive stomach all my life. I have a gluten intolerance, and it still seems like anything will sour my stomach at times, which is a real pain especially when my stomach complains right before training. Jumping and kicking while being nauseous isn't all that great.
> 
> Anyone else here dealing with this fun? And if so, any special diet advice to help before training?


Google SIBO

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

